# Need help finding link to European kit company



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

There was someone in Germany (maybe Austria?) that was making European outline 1:22.5 narrow gauge rolling stock kits in wood. The kits were reasonable but did not include the detail parts, these were to be supplied by the modeller.

I have checked the archives here and another fourm and I am coming up empty handed?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Found it.... 

http://www.walliwinsen.de/gartenbahn/ 

Funny how the brain works.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Spule,

That's a very interesting company. Some great kits, like that Triebwagen.
Have you any experience with this kits?

Paul


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

my name is not Spule, but I have assembled as a Beta-tester, some of those kits, illustrated on that companies page. 

We founded this company some years ago because we did not want to wait, until the plastic-people companies might offer the models we would like to have right now, some day. It was obvious, that firms like LGB would disappear from the market sooner or later. 

There are not too many people around having the time and talent to assemble kits. The Lasergang kits are basic shells, the customer has to make its own choice what to use for wheels, hardware, axle boxes etc. Although in the instructions hints and sources are given. 

Just saw one of these kits assembled on a livesteam egvent in the neighbourhood last sunday. 










As a matter of fact, it is the first model we made and offered some years ago. It is still selling strong. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Fritz / Juergen. So, if I'm correct you are from The Lasergang? 
I've seen some real nice models! Although it's a bit pitty you can't sell all parts together from one website. I would prefer a choiche for a "full option" version of the kits, including all parts needed instead of searching different sites for parts... 
But never the less, the models look very good and are very reasonably priced. Perhaps in the near future I may try one of those...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I think, there are 40 or 50 kits available from the Lasergang & friends available now. It is more or less an international "Help-Yourself-Organisation" Customers
design and draw the model they want and send the files to Harald Brosch. Some of the designers offer their files for public use, some only have their private models lasered. You pay for the machine running time plus the expenses Harald has for his service. (Taxes, social security,wages) 

Imagine how many different parts they´d have to keep in stock. And they´d be responsible for every single one of them.
That would drive costs sky high. 

On the other hand, every model builder likes his own style and solution. One is happy to chop up some old LGB wagon and build a new
body on top of it, the other wants every screw and spring in metal. Some run 750/760 mm on 45mm track along with the LGB stuf, some prefer 32mm model track. 

If you are looking for complete kits, have a look at Bertram´s page: http://www.modellbau-heyn.de/neuershop/wagen/wagen-1zu22/index.html
He offers a very good quality and service. 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi / moin from Germany



I´m a member of the Lasergang also - and I´m the one who does the lasering.

There is a listing with the kits available - sorry - only in German till now.
http://www.lasergang.de/Liste/index.shtml

Some more kits are available - will show in this list in a few days. 

In total - maybe some 80 kits till now in 1:13,3, 1:20,3 -1:22,5 and 1:29. 


English Version of the List will apear to the end of this months 


I´ve done o a lot of lasering for customers in Germany, Europe, but also Australia and the US.

I only need files - dxf or corel draw till version 11
FAQs in English see

http://www.williwinsen.de/lasern/index.shtml#English

Feel free to mail Your questions.


Edit:
Last week I´ve just lasered a polystyrene gondola for an other member of the Gang.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/19/postid/99166/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Tschuess / bye


Harald Brosch
[email protected] 
www.williwinsen.de My mrr-HP
http://www.lasergang.de/Liste/index.shtml 
www.lasergang.de



.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys, keep up the great work. I'm always looking for something to pull behind my Regner live steam engines. (Right now my IVK Länderbahnversion needs a few Personenwagen!)


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The Lasergang does not make any Saxon Personenwagen for your IVk. As a matter of fact, they don´t make anything, other companies already offer 
Try here: http://www.hilbert-modellbahn.de/index.php 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 05/06/2009 1:21 PM
Hi, 

The Lasergang does not make any Saxon Personenwagen for your IVk. As a matter of fact, they don´t make anything, other companies already offer 
Try here: http://www.hilbert-modellbahn.de/index.php 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 




How about something to pull behind the Prignitzer Kleinbahn 994701?? That's what Im working on now.








I finished kit-bashing some LGB 3050s into a 6 door, three axle Abteilwagen to pull behind my Wangerooger. This is a link to a picture I based my kitbash on.

Take a peek:
http://www.inselbahn.de/index.php?nav=1401120&file=gal_wa2_020&action=galerieimage&position=6

( I'll post a picture of my interpretation of an Abteilwagen (my kit bash) later.)


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, these LGB free lance Abteilwagen are sometimes used to make something believable of them. Not a cheap bash.










saw some of these last Sunday behind a Regner Livesteam U.


Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one sawing LGB cars in half. Here's the style I built (3 axle):










I'm building the third now (I hoping to complete 5!) and I'm still trying to work out how to build the conductor's walk or platform between compartments.
I don't mean to side track the topic, I've been looking at the Lasergang site for a couple of years. I think some of those cars would be GREAT behind my Frank S!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I don´t know, who made your Frank S. If it is from LGB it is not suitable for the Lasergang wagons. It´s too large. About 1 : 19. 
The Lasergang kits are in the scale, which is quoted. Mainly in 1 : 22,5, some in 1 : 13 and a few 3 foot protos in 1 : 20,3. 

Here is one of these overseized, deformed LGB Ruegen locos of unknown scale with a string of Lasergang Ruegen wagons in 1 : 22,5 










Nothing somebody would like to see on its layout. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

"oversized"????? 

"Deformed" ??????? 

You're not nice Fritz! 

But you must admit - the engine does look attractive, don't you think? Just block out the cars. 

Knut 

BTW - the grass looks oversized too.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

My Frank S is the live steam LGB built by Aster.









I'm not sure of the scale and when it comes to LGB I don't know if they were, at times, unsure of the scale. But I think I need something to pull behind her than the shorty 4 window LGB personenwagon or my LGB Harz DR Rekowagon (although most people over here would never know they dont go together).


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

One of the major design challenges is, how to fit a 750/760 mm prototype on 45mm rail. 32mm would fit better. Since LGB used their standard motor brick, they had to make their locos wider. In some cases they adjusted all proportions to the width, so they reached 1 : 19, more or less. In case of the Ruegen steam loco, they did not. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rügensche_Kleinbahn 



The Frank S, who´s prototype was ordered by the German forces in WWII was designed for movable axles from 600 - 1000 mm. I have never seen one on metre gauge. 
So again, the Hilbert products in 1 : 20 , mentioned further up in this thread, might look better with the Aster-LGB Frank S, which is a fine looking model. 



Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, the SM32 guys are often this way, why one sees scale cars and ones "for Roundhouse Locomotives" listed. 

Thanks for the info on the kits. Unfortnatetly, sourcing up some of the bits for us in the US might be difficult, but I wonder if other things could be adapted for use? 

The kits just look so nice....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

SM32 stands for Sixteen Millimeter / foot scale on 32mm track. So that scales out to 1 : 19 and the track represents 600mm / 2 feet prototypes. 
Roundhouse offers locos for 45 and/or 32mm track. Sometimes they have adjustable wheels for both gauges. So they reach a much larger market. 

Don´t worry, sometimes it is difficulkt to source parts for German Lasergang customers also. Spoked metal wheels or couplers I very often buy in the UK. 
And there is always a Grey Market for special parts. Sometimes people team up, to have parts made. In many cases, they communicate via internet forums or bush telephone. The modelling scene, even the international one, is not very large. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Fritz. 

Yes, I have some SM32 moldels here, 1:19 is spot on. It is just that the RH and the Accucraft steamers are too big. Not many quarry engiens were 7' wide! 

I was wondering if someone such as IP Engineering or Brandbright could be used for details. 

The kits are more tempting.....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I suppose, not many quarry locos ran on Metre gauge or 3 feet rail. I have the impression, most of the NG livesteamers offered are made larger than 1 : 22,5
The Gauge 1 / 1 : 32 makers seem to stick more to their choosen scale.

Here a small British train is rolling across at the Lasergang-Shop Exixibition layout at Schkleuditz 2007










The Lasergang-Shop is a division of the Lasergang. It is under construction, but you can find a few complete kits there or can get help and advise, regarding most of the Lasergang products. http://www.shop.lasergang-shop.de/

Of course, companies like IP Engineering, Brandbright, GRS, Cambrian and a lot more can supply parts, suitable for some Lasergang kits. I used Tenmille sprung axleboxes made from whitemetal a few times. 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------

